# US WW2 Tuskegee Airmen's lone Ace dies



## CougarKing (29 Jan 2010)

RIP Lt.Col. Archer.



> *Pilot considered the only ace Tuskegee Airman dies*
> AP
> 
> By VIRGINIA BYRNE, Associated Press Writer Virginia Byrne, Associated Press Writer – 2 hrs 56 mins ago
> ...


----------



## avgpjon (3 Feb 2010)

Arlington Cemetary, Washington DC, 18 Jul 2002, a large funeral cortege arrives.

Overhead, modern F 15s and F 16s as well as a pair of P51D Mustangs fly overhead.

A 17 gun salute marks the ceremony for the internment of General Benjamin O. Davis Jr, Commander of the Tuskogee Airmen during WW II.


----------

